# Any info on Energy Eclipse Loudspeaker?



## MrAnderson (Jun 25, 2018)

Can't seem to find history of these online. Anyone know of the early speakers from Energy?

Thanks!


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure on the model number, but those look like older speakers. The older ones are better than the newer ones. On par with Paradigm. Keep them.


----------



## MrAnderson (Jun 25, 2018)

kanadian-kaos said:


> Not sure on the model number, but those look like older speakers. The older ones are better than the newer ones. On par with Paradigm. Keep them.


Thanks, I need to come up with an offer for them. They belong to a friend and he's asking for an offer.

Just wish the speaker cloth would come off. Would love to get a peak of the drivers


----------



## FlyingEagle (Sep 22, 2017)

Speaker cloth is glued onto the backside of the surround plastic/wood/composite rectangle that is likely held to the face using round ball stud like connectors. Most speakers have grille covers like this otherwise you could not service the speakers. They are most definitely accessible from the front. I have speakers from the late nineties on up into the early 2000's, same deal.


----------



## MrAnderson (Jun 25, 2018)

FlyingEagle said:


> Speaker cloth is glued onto the backside of the surround plastic/wood/composite rectangle that is likely held to the face using round ball stud like connectors. Most speakers have grille covers like this otherwise you could not service the speakers. They are most definitely accessible from the front. I have speakers from the late nineties on up into the early 2000's, same deal.


I was sure of the same thing, till I tried taking these off. Doesn't seem to cooperate. Look at that pic. The wood is routed in a way that looks like that cover is not a cover.

If you feel through the cloth it seems like you are touching one solid surface. There are screw on the back of the speaker. Wondering if it was done that way.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

nothing special about those speakers, worth very little


----------



## MrAnderson (Jun 25, 2018)

Porsche said:


> nothing special about those speakers, worth very little


Thanks, any background info on them?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

MrAnderson said:


> Thanks, any background info on them?


the energy veritas from years ago was a decent speaker but not worth the cost. i have never heard what you have posted but you can tell by there construction, there binding post, there port, there grills etc that these where the most basic they made, i am guessing but i bet i am correct


----------



## MrAnderson (Jun 25, 2018)

Porsche said:


> MrAnderson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, any background info on them?
> ...


Thanks, I think you're right. One thing I noticed is the mid bass driver has a shine to it, almost as if it's a metalic cone. Thinking I'll open it from the back and take a peak


----------



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

I am familiar with the Energy brand, not the Eclipse line though. I worked in an AV store back in '98, Energy was introduced to us as a brand new company from Canada. They were known for their Veritas line with was lauded as some of the top speakers around that time, very pricey too. 

I have a few Energy speakers at home for Dolby Atmos theater setup, Energy C7 towers, C-C1 Centers, Take 5 satellites, Veritas 6.3 Towers, C-R100 bipole surrounds, and C2 Bookshelf's. I will vouch for the Veritas, the best I've ever owned.


----------

